# Advice - sweaty feet



## rkirby (Dec 27, 2007)

I am very interested in starting into the martial arts.  However, I have a chronic condition known as hyperhydrosis which is basically sweaty feet.  They are very seaty but manageable as long as I can wear shoes and socks.  Are there particular martial artst that permit socks and shoes and those that don't?  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## still learning (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello, You may want to visit those schools to find out if they allow you to wear shoes.

Some dojo's do not because of the type of flooring that is use, especially mats floors.

Some styles do not allow shoes to be worn, and train bare foot because of traditions.

Our Kempo system allows you to go bare foot or wear shoes, your choice.

No too schools or martial classes will be the same...best to ask all of them in your area.

Aloha, best of luck to you!


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 27, 2007)

Visit your doctor and see if you can get some DrySol.  It is very useful for controlling hyperhydrosis on multiple body parts.


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe if you tell us where are you, we could help you better to look for a school allowing shoes


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 27, 2007)

Many schools will allow some forms of shoes; you may be asked to dedicate one pair for the school, and not wear them outside so as not to track dirt and crud in, and you may be asked to use fairly specific styles of shoes.  It's just something you'll have to ask about while you check out various schools.


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 28, 2007)

A more extreme measure but one that would certainly work if you have a specialist near you to provide it is Botox injections into the soles of the feet.  Botox is used for a lot of things (including some muscle spasticity issues in MS) but is also used for excessive sweating.  They can even give shots in the axilla / armpit for excessive sweating in that area.

I have heard of it for feet but know that this is probably a newer approach.  Something worth talking to your doctor about if it really is excessive for you and gets in the way of things.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 28, 2007)

I had the problem of excessive sweating often until a few years back. I tended to sweat everywhere often). My chiropractor suggested that I take 400 mgs of Magnesium everyday. I started doing that & it seems to have worked. I take a 500 mg daily. It might be something in my head, but it works for me.


----------



## towknee (Jan 4, 2008)

IcemanSK,
Consider the vitamins suggestion.  I have not been diagnosed w/any kind of aliment such as yours but have often experienced sweaty feet.
I was experiencing aggravating muscle spasms and a training partner suggested a vitamin complex capsule. (I am specifically not mentioning the vitamin so you have to do your own research. I did it    ) 
Decided to go w/it and I think it cured the spasms.  At the same time I noticed a serious reduction in wet feet. 

Perhaps it will work for you.
Good luck.


----------



## CatNap (Jan 6, 2008)

Just about every Kung Fu style wears shoes, as does JKD, and Magna Karv.  The best thing to do is if you find something that interests you, to ask the teacher.


----------



## Zero (Feb 1, 2008)

If you can't or don't want to go along with some of the suggested treatments in this link or if they are to no avail and you can't get to a position where you can practice an art barefoot then I too recommend many of the kung fu systems, or a reality based programme such as krav maga or a jeet kun do/JKD club where they train in sparring and on the bags etc wearing shoes.

I took wing chun for a couple of years alongside my karate for interest and to get some of the system's ideas into my own style and we always warmed up, trained and sparred wearing those traditonal, iconoclastic slip on black shoes/slippers.

It's hard to know what to suggest without knowing what you want the style for.  If you want something you can apply 'relatively' quickly to street/SD situations then krav maga or JKD would be the way to go IMO.  Nothing against the principles of wing chun or shaolin KF but in my experience (albeit limited) these more traditional arts progress slower through the technique applications and preparation for full on fighting - so if you are after something more long term with a rich content then maybe these would be more for you; also these styles are generally very good for conditioning in flexibility, suppleness and cardio from day one.

If you are after a ring sport with great kicking skills, then I would say Savate - this is a French originating art but I don't know if there's any chance a club would be anywhere near you as tends to be quite rare outside of Europe - but there are clubs and trainers around.  Also on that note, if you are after a style for fitness/conditioning and don't need to focus on leg attacks and grappling then go for boxing - can't beat that really within those parameters and generally there's a club or old trainer with a speed ball in a dungeon gym in most places.


----------

